# HM trawler Aquamarine WW1



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

Any info gratefully received about the above which was on the Auxiliary Patrol , many thanks to those who have already helped,


----------



## Chris Woods (Nov 23, 2006)

*Auxiliary Patrol craft WW1*

Good morning,

can anyone direct me to a web site dealing with the Auxiliary Patrol vessels of WW1?

In particular I am interested in the claim by the Mine-sweeping drifter FEASIBLE LT 122 that on 24/11/1917 she had a fouled sweep - U-boat surfaced - ran onto Goodwins attempting to escape - captured.

The U-48 gives a slightly different version:
24 Nov, 1917 - While waiting for the moon to set, U 48 drifted and eventually went aground at high tide on the Goodwin Sands. She was discovered at dawn by British patrol craft. After a brief exchange of gunfire, scuttling charges were set and the crew abandoned the boat.. 19 dead and 17 survivors. 

Any comment on this would be appreciated and also the address of a web site generally covering these auiliary patrol craft.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

If you look on google for "Sparrows Nest", Lowestoft, Suffolk, be it ww1 or ww2 the lads there in the archives dealing with the Royal Naval Patrol Service are very helpfull and most knowledgeable, on all aspects with regards to your research. Neil.


----------



## Chris Woods (Nov 23, 2006)

*HM trawler Aquamarine WW1'*

Many thanks for your reply.

Sparrow's Nest has two museums, one for civilian craft and the other for the Royal Navy Patrol Service. The latter related to WW2, and both have only sketchy details about the WW1 vessels.

Currenly trying the Royal Navy museum but did receive the following two relevant sites:
http://archiver.rootsweb.com/th/read/Mariners/2002-01/1012227130
and 
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=920&index=99844
although neither clarifies whether the U-boat was caught in the drifters net which forced the U-boat onto the Goodwins.

but still looking for a web site for that WW1 RN (Auxiliary) Patrol service,
Chris


----------



## Ken Berry (Jul 15, 2007)

*Trawler Minesweepers WW1*

Hi All,
Fleet Air Arm Museum Yeovilton Somerset has all details of Trawler Minesweepers crews.Maybe of some help.I am just waiting on my grandad's
Service papers etc far more readable that N/A's at Kew.Address :- as below

Fleet Air Arm Museum, Email, a very helpful Gentleman Roy Swales.
RNAS,Yeovilton [email protected] 
Ilchester,
Somerset.
BA22 HT
Hope this helps. Best Regards Ken B(Thumb)(Applause)


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

I presume she would be the AQUAMARINE built by Cochrane at Selby (y.n. 494) in 1911, 208grt.
Sold in 1928 as MANECO, deleted from LR in 1963.


----------

